# Removal of areca palm root or trunck



## jdlindsey (May 18, 2011)

How do I remove a large areca palm root or trunck? The tree died and it was large and now I have all these stumps. What works in removing them besides hiring machinery?


----------



## GulfCoastRick (May 6, 2011)

Visit your local hardware store. There are a number of stump removal products on the market. One call Stump-out, Spectracide has a stump removal product also.
Essentially, you drill multiple holes at a down angle and pour in the product and wait 8-12 weeks for decomposition to take it's effect.
Once it has become soft and well decayed, you can either dig it out or saturate it with kerosene and let it burn itself out.


----------

